# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات من الشعر صارت أمثالا

## حسين عامر

*أبيات من الشعر صارت أمثالا*
*كثيرةٌ هي الأشعار .. وكثر ٌهم الشعراء*
*لكنْ**..**ليس كل الأشعار تخلد ، ولا كل شاعر يحفظ له**!*
*وبرغم روعة القصيدة فقد لا يحفظها إلا عاشق للشعر أو الشاعر*
*إلا أن أبياتاً من قصائد أو شطر بيت* *صارت حكمة أو مثلاً**..*
*فانتشر الاستدلال بها واشتهر* *فتجدها على لسان المتحدثين والمتكلمين*
*أو في سياق مقال* *أو في خطبة عالم**..* *أو استشهاد به في كتاب**..*
*ولربما لم نسمع بتلك القصيدة أو نقرأها يوماً** ..!*
*هنا .. دعوة لكل محب للشعر عموما* *، ولكل شاعر خصوصاً* *نشارك فيها بذكر ما أشتهر من تلك الأبيات* *فنضيف ثراءً معرفيا لدى الباحث والقارئ**.*
*1- بذا قضت الأيام ما بين أهلها ::: مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد*

*2- ألا لَيتَ الشّبابَ يَعُودُ يَوْماً         فأُخبرَهُ بمَا فَعَلَ المَشيبُ*

*3- ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه* *تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن*

*4- لا تنه عن خلقٍ وتأتي مثله ... عارٌ عليك إذا فعلت عظيم** !!* 
*ابدأ بنفسك وانهها عن غيها ... فإذا انتهت عنه فأنت حكيم*

*5- ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال .... يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر*

*6-** إن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة.....وإن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم**!
*
*7-على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم ** وتأتي على قدر الكارم المكارم*
*وتعظم في عين الصغير صغارها ** وتضغر في عين العظيم العظائم
*
*8- و إنما الأمم* *الأخلاق ما بقيت     فإن هم ذهبت* *أخلاقهم ذهبوا
*
*9-و إذا أصيب القوم* *في أخلاقهم  فأقم عليهم مأتما و* *عويلا
*
*10- صلاح أمرك للأخلاق* *مرجعه  فقوّم النفس بالأخلاق تستقم
*
*11- إذا كنت ذا رأي فكن* *ذا عزيمة  فإن فساد الرأي أن تترددا
*
*12- أيها المشتكي و ما* *بك داء  كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا
*
*13- و لما رأيت الجهل* *في الناس فاشيا  تجاهلت حتى ظن أني* *جاهل
*
*14 احذر عــدوك* *مـــرة  و احذر صـــديقك ألـــف* *مـــــرة*
*فلربما انقــلب* *الصـــديق  فكــــان أعلـــم* *بالمضــــرة
*
*15-  لا يسلم الشرف* *الرفيع من الأذىحتى يراق على جوانبه الدم
*
*16 إذا كانت النفوس* *كبارا تعبــت في مرادهــا* *الأجســام
*
*17- لا تحسبن المجد* *تمرا أنت آكله       لن تبلغ المجد حتى* *تلعق الصبر
*
*18 - و إذا لم يكن من* *الموت بدّ  فمن العار أن تموت جبانا
*
*19- دعِ المقاديرَ تجري في أَعنّتِها  ولا تبيتنّ إلا خاليَ البالِ*
*مابينَ غمضةِ عَينٍ وانتباهتها  يُبدّل اللهُ من حالٍ إلى حالِ*
*يتبع بإذن الله*

----------


## حسين عامر

*20 - تعصي الإله وأنت تظهر حبه            هذا محال  في القياس بديـع
لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعتـه               إن المحب لمن يحب مطيـع

21- إذا نطق السفيه فلا تجبه                     فخير من  إجابته السكوت
فإن كلمته  فـرّجت عنـه                           وإن خليته كـمدا يمـوت

**22- يُخَاطِبني السَّفيهُ بِكُلِّ                 قُبْحٍ        فأَكْرَهُ أنْ أكُونَ لَهُ مُجيبَا 
يَزِيدُ  سَفَاهَةً فأزِيدُ حِلْماً                            كَعُودٍ زَادَهُ الإِحْرَاقُ طِيبَا

**23- شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي               فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وأخـبرني  بأن العـلم نــور             ونور الله لا يهـدى لعـاص*
 
 
 *24- وَمَنْ لَمْ يَذُقْ مُرَّ التَّعَلُّمِ ساعةً                                  تَجَرَّعَ ذُلَّ الْجَهْلِ  طُول حَيَاتِهِ* 
 
 
 *25- ما حك جلدَك مثلُ ظفرِك                    فتولَّ أنتَ  جميعَ أمرك

**
26- أُحبُّ الصَّالِحِينَ وَلسْتُ مِنْهُمْ                       لَعَلِّي أنْ أنَالَ بهمْ شَفَاعَة 

وَأكْرَهُ  مَنْ تِجَارَتُهُ المَعَاصِي                          وَلَوْ كُنَّا سَواءً في البضَاعة* 
 
 
 *27- احفظ لسانـــك أيها                 الإنسان          لا يلدغنك .. إنه ثعبان
كم  في المقابر من قتيل     لسانه                          كانت تهاب لقاءه الأقران*
 
 *28- ولرب نازلة يضيق لها الفتى                    ذرعا وعند الله منها المخرج
ضاقت  فلما استحكمت حلقاتها                      فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج*
 
 
 *
29- نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا               وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب                       ولو نطق  الزمان لنا هجانا* 
 *

30 - جزى الله الشدائد عنى خيرا             عرفت بها عدوي من حبيبي*

----------


## ابن تيسير

نسيت قول الشاعر:
قد اسمعت لو ناديت حيا             لكن لاحياة لمن تنادى

----------


## حسين عامر

*31-يا ناطح الجبل الأشم بقرنه .... رفقاً بقرنك لا رفقاً على الجبل
**- 32 ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي… فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء**33- لكل داء دواء يستطب به ....إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها
*

----------


## حسين عامر

جزام الله خيرا ابن تيسير وهذا البيت بتمام معناه :
*34-لقد أَسمعتَ لوناديتَ حيّاً ** ولكن لا حياةَ لمن تُنادي

ولو نارٌ نفحتَ بها أضاءت ** ولكن أنتَ تنفُخُ في رَمَادِ
*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالكريم

ماشاء الله,,,

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الكريم
أخوك زميل االملتقى
لست ادري ماذا حدث الملتقى 
هذا القاموس الشعري ضروري لكل داعية
إنني حين أقرأ أو أستمع للداعية الشيخ علي القرني حفظه الله والله أتذوق حلاوة اللغة والأدب وأشعر كم لغتنا جميلة وحلوة وأتذكر شكواها على لسان شاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم رحمه الله
أعانكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطانا وخطاكم

----------


## خادم الفضلاء

ومن الأبيات التي صارت مثلا:
زعم الفرزدق أن  سيقتل مربعا     أبشر بطول سلامة يا مربع

----------

